# is it easy to get PHARMA grade gear on regular basis or not



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

im new to all this steroid business. But spoke to someone who has been taken them for a few years, and he told me the majority of stuff is all UGL. Its very tough to find authentic pharma gear. There are some crappy fakes one around, but the authentic pharma , he said quite rare, to get hold of. Maybe a supplier can get his hands on few small batches here and there(smuggled,stolen etc..), but not on a mass scale, and continuous rate

This is from someone who apparently knows one of the biggest suppliers of gear in uk. Are the majority of people here taking UGL?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Majority will use UGL as its more readily available, but pharma anything is better. Painless gear, i got a lot of my pharma stuff from BKK.

But yes you will find pharma stuff mate easily, norma, bayer schering, organon etc.


----------



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

noticed the UGL do some kind of weird & exotic mixes that people like, which obviously a pharma not gonna produce, because they have not medical case for it

anyone favour UGL for that reason?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

mrquestion said:


> noticed the UGL do some kind of weird & exotic mixes that people like, which obviously a pharma not gonna produce, because they have not medical case for it
> 
> anyone favour UGL for that reason?


Well yes trenbelone and masteron with test isnt exactly needed for pharmacutical reasons like TRT based stuff and people with muscle wasting deffincey like AIDS, etc.

With pharma grade, there is about 80% less product to choose from. The main ones will stand out, test E, Sustanon, dianabol etc because most will need testosterone based compounds as they are the same as what the body produces, causes the least problems, sides etc.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I favour UGL due to the price


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I favour UGL due to the price


Yes but something, (not to pick) but Bd.eu arimidex, worst thing ever to be made, practically fake, vs pharma grade arimidex like astrazeneca for example. No contest.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

With pharma, although the cost, you get what you paid for.

Like with a immitation fake glasses etc, they will break in seconds, but the real deal is higher quality, so you pay for what you get sometimes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats very true, but i'de gamble 40 quid over 100's anyday.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats very true, but i'de gamble 40 quid over 100's anyday.


Me too


----------



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

Shreds said:


> Yes but something, (not to pick) but Bd.eu arimidex, worst thing ever to be made, practically fake, vs pharma grade arimidex like astrazeneca for example. No contest.


you killing my bd stuff   lol joking

but apparently my stuff is g2g. so im not worried if it gets a bashing here. Dont know about the the tablets though


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

I favour good ugl's for price and conveniance despite being able to get pharma easily, but answering your question it's all down to your source. If the source you mention can't get pharma i really doubt he is 1 of the countries biggest suppliers or even close. It's a bit harder to find/more expensive but it's not gold dust...

Oh i better edit and point out i do use some pharma stuff, other stuff i use prochem for.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I honestly havn't found pharma gear any harder to source, all my 5 available sources all stock pharma. If they don't I don't want anything to do with them.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

mrquestion said:


> you killing my bd stuff   lol joking
> 
> but apparently my stuff is g2g. so im not worried if it gets a bashing here. Dont know about the the tablets though


Haha yeah injectables may be okay, i think their tabs arent great, as i said, my adex was awful. Got gyno and i was chumping down 1mg/ED and im not even sensitive.


----------



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

one final question about PHARMA . you know for TRT in the UK, when the Doc gives prescription to you for steroids. which PHARMA do you mainly get prescribed (lets say they put you on T Enathate). Is the likes of Schering,Organon,Norma, etc... or it some other pharmaceutical?


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I honestly havn't found pharma gear any harder to source, all my 5 available sources all stock pharma. If they don't I don't want anything to do with them.


Well said, i wouldn't be too impressed either if a source couldn't get decent pharma.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

mrquestion said:


> one final question about PHARMA . you know for TRT in the UK, when the Doc gives prescription to you for steroids. which PHARMA do you mainly get prescribed (lets say they put you on T Enathate). Is the likes of Schering,Organon,Norma, etc... or it some other pharmaceutical?


Sust gets prescribed for TRT normally i think, more esters, more spikes in testosterone levels and stimulating HPTA ativation.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

If u got a good source pharma won't be hard 2 get,and it all depends how far down the chain u are for price,I can get Cambridge sus for a little more than I pay for 10ml of pro chem tri test 400,so I take pharma all day long,unless a pharma lab don't produce what I need.


----------



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

didnt know mixtures of testosterone esters activates HPTA activation. So why not just Sustanon and no PCT ? lol


----------



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

meant HCG. is Sustanon like Test & HCG&Clomid, rolled in one?


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

^ eh no. I think he was referring to the mixture of long and slow esters within the sus releasing at different rates/times.


----------



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

im teasing


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Pharma grade stuff is quite easy to obtain where I am. If you/your supplier know the right people etc, there's enough of it about. & I'd use it all the time in preference to ug stuff. Yes it costs a little extra but a someone else said, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

BigStew said:


> Pharma grade stuff is quite easy to obtain where I am. If you/your supplier know the right people etc, there's enough of it about. & I'd use it all the time in preference to ug stuff. Yes it costs a little extra but a someone else said, you get what you pay for.


 I agree mate,I'd personally would use pharma test,but I dont think there's much difference with a decent ugl like pro chem and rohm,


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

TRT will consist of sust, and an HCG Protcol, maybe with some nolva and clomid in there too.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

My source barely gets any pharma stuff in any more. He always has test e/ sust/ suspension but that's about it pharma wise. Apparently there's little money in it and most people deal in UG now. If it's a lab that's widely reputed to offer good quality products then I think you're pretty much sound (although pharma you can 100% guarantee it has the correct amount of hormones in it etc so maybe better for trt when a low dose is used infrequently).


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Obviously depends on who you know and if they're a basic dealer or not. most common stuff to be able to pick up would be UGL mate but if you can get Pharma then don't miss out on it


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I personally favour good ugl over pharma any day, UGL's are specifically made for what we are trying to achieve. Rather put one-2 T350 jabs per week than 3-4 sust, also as said the mixes are made specifically for bb'ers. A decent ugl should be no different to pharma anyway......As long as it is what is says on the label and is made in sterile conditions then ugl over pharma anyday.....


----------

